# Can this really fit on my yak



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well what a night. I paddled out with Clive this arve and we both forgot our tackle. After a snag Clive had to go home for dinner but i hung around for night fall. Nothing was happening when zing double hook up on freight trains. I grabbed the 80lb outfit while the 30 lb got dusted big time. The monster took me into the reef and sat under a rock for a while but i maintained my composure and off he swam again. He came to the surface and i got a look at the beast using my headlamp. Off he went again back down deep. I tried to slow him down as best as i could. After another 30mins of struggling i sunk in the gaff and boy did he go crazy. Even after i tail roped him he tried to pull my yak under. I strained to get him on and contained ready for the paddle in; lucky the swell was small. Back on the beach around 6:30pm and home to fillet the fish. I can't wait to share my catch with my relatives in the next couple of days as they visit. Weighed in accurately at exactly 30kg on the electronic bathroom scales using the pick up technique. Went 1.65cm on the mat. Not my biggest from the yak, but def the biggest i have dared to put on the yak to take home. Had a stingray in his guts and made the freezer look a lot more respectable.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Massive! :shock:


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Awesome!

I think it might be bigger than 1.65cm but.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you sure you don't have a relative at the fish markets? 30kgs is HUGE, did you actually get it onboard or just tow it in?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Are you sure you don't have a relative at the fish markets? 30kgs is HUGE, did you actually get it onboard or just tow it in?


It went on the yak Con and there wasn't much freeboard i can tell you. What are you doing up so late mate?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You seem to do no wrong. You are one fishy dude.
Congrats on that beast.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Freak


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing. How can I go after whiting after seeing that monster cobe ? I live in the wrong state.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome! :shock:


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Incredible mate, I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## beatsworkin (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got to see your freezer, it must be HUGE to hold the fish you've caught in just the last couple of months. Awesome effort, a fish like that would see me on the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## tailortom (Oct 10, 2010)

King carnster does it yet again, well done mate!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

The undisputed heavy weight in the kayak fishing around Australia........
Mate you called it and offered me your spare rod which you caught it on..............we both left our spare rigs at home etc and geez and I glad I didn't take you up on your offer or you would never had got that beast,great effort putting it on your yak alone in the dark as the go frikken crazy when gaffed .
I haven't fished for. 5 weeks and just so unorganized ,after I lost my first rig and the bommie I was like a fish in a tree.
Your boet would be proud and I'm sure he is reading this in Paris.....yeah Ant we talking about you .
Safa


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Geeeees, I thought I was doing well in Fiji, should just go the Gold Coast!


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

WOW!!! How do you fit his into your freezer? The one in the back looks way to small!
What a fantastic catch!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

School holidays are just about to start again so get ready for regular reports folks.

Hope the weather holds out of you Chris.

Kev


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Very Nice chris, and a great effort to get that monster home.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Cough "Behemoth". Thats a huuuuge bit..... I mean fish


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Incredible! Well done!
Borderline lost for words......that fish is huge.....stating the obvious here....Wow!

Cheers andybear


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you invested in a pair of Winter budgy smugglers for these night time missions? Great Fish as well. :lol:


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is it? I haven't seen anything like that down here in SA (at least I haven't caught anything like that).


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done on getting it on board (and catching it in the first place).
Got to be 20kg or so of fillets there  - half a years fish for me


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Absolute ripper
Green with envy!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! Aus heavy weight fisher for sure.


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

"..........."


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats a monster!!! and the fish is pretty big too :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Carnster that is one awesome fish.
Are you happy if I enter it in the Big Winter comp?
It could be entered in at least 2 categories!
Well done champ


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

AJD said:


> Carnster that is one awesome fish.
> Are you happy if I enter it in the Big Winter comp?
> It could be entered in at least 2 categories!
> Well done champ


Thanks mate that would be fantastic.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Well done on getting it on board (and catching it in the first place).
> Got to be 20kg or so of fillets there  - half a years fish for me


Thanks guys yeah pretty happy for sure. I was able to extract 11kg's of fillet (11 meals), unfortunately the return on cobes is not gr8. But they do taste gr8.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

carnster said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Well done on getting it on board (and catching it in the first place).
> ...


Ahh, cool, I wondered what they were like for filleting.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That is one great fish Chris. You are the champ, no doubt.
When I see the fish you catch, I begin to wish I lived down there or closer.  :lol: 
cheers
Paul


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome fish mate. What did the damage livie or Pilly? Might have to have a crack Saturday arve if your interested. 
Cheers jay


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Whale oil be forked if I ever catch anything like that on my wee yak!
That's so awesome.


----------



## hemin7 (May 24, 2010)

Mate you are freak

What a fish


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Our Royal Fishiness strikes again,well done mate that's awesome.


----------



## threadfin5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bloody hell Chris I dont how you loaded that fish on your own its a monster I think you need to be knighted, from now I will have to call you Sir Carnster.
Once again well done on a super catch.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats rediculous.....

Really...

yeah, well, um, ..... Awesome!

Richo


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

That is one crazy story! Huge Congrats on a magnificent beast!


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Chris

Absolutely amazing,great catch mate. No doubting who the Palmy King is.

Tommo


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats wrong!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy Moly!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd given up commenting on all the catches you come back with, awesome has become the norm... but this is phenomenal. Well Done!


----------



## steve2100 (Jun 2, 2012)

GREAT FISH MATE


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You so need to fish for bream and whiting.
Thank god it wasn't comp week 
Congrats once again.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

that is a great fish


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy crap!! :shock: 
That is awesome, good stuff mate


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Really solid capture cris! haven't been on here in ages and this is the solid stuff i come across, nice. see ya on the water soon mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> Really solid capture cris! haven't been on here in ages and this is the solid stuff i come across, nice. see ya on the water soon mate.


Thanks Sam, as the safa's say: "Go well Boet".


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

That's an amazing fish, Chris, but an even better capture. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Geez Chris ....That is just incredible!!!!


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a *classic catch* for sure  now you got me thinking *i need a bigger kayak*


----------

